# Key West get away.



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Wife and I took a quick weekend get away down to Key West. It was a late anniversary/early birthday get away for us. We stayed at the south end of Duval street at a B&B called Avalon Bed And Breakfast. Great "romantic" location. "Located on the quieter end of historic Duval Street, just one block away from the Southernmost point in the continental USA and only steps away from the beach." according to their website. It was nice!  ;D

Saturday we took a half day trip with Capt. Tim Carlile out of Sugarloaf Key. Capt. Tim was recommended by two well respected friend. I see why now! He's quite the "old salt" but extremely knowledgeable and patient. Our goal of the day was for my wife, who is an extreme novice angler, her first Bonefish. Success! But then Capt. Tim upped ante by trying to get her an Key's inshore slam, Bonefish, Tarpon and Permit. 

We got close, bone and tarpon were caught, but the permit broke off on a rock.   

Had several great meals and a nice relaxing weekend.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I think you married out of your league. 

Congrats to putting her on the fish.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I think you married out of your league.


WAY out of my league... but don't tell her!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool trip Jan. From all the smiles, I think ya done good.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

About that first picture. I picked up a couple of local hand rolled stogies. Not sure how many of you men here enjoy a real cigar. I'll update y'all with my thoughts. http://www.corkandstogie.com


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, and this was right across the street from the B&B... ugh... http://www.keywestbutterfly.com/

Wife loved it of course.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Oh, and this was right across the street from the B&B... ugh... http://www.keywestbutterfly.com/
> 
> Wife loved it of course.


Well, after seeing that, I'm going to take back my original post and go with-Wow, you must have screwed up big time! ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

what's that saying... when mama is happy... everybody is happy... ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a nice trip  really hard to believe your closer to cuba than a walmart though ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> really hard to believe your closer to cuba than a walmart though


It was a very refreshing thought.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks like fun, you need those kind of trips now and then, especially when you're married with kids.


----------

